# Proper use of a Hand Saw



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a recurring question and an endless battle for some. I just watched this episode from Roy and Chris Swartz on sawing. Its informative as a first step. If your having any issues are just enjoy a good informative flick check it out:

Episode 3009: Sawing Secret


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Neat trick using the refection in the saw to draw a square perpendicular line.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JohnK007 said:


> Neat trick using the refection in the saw to draw a square perpendicular line.


IMO, the judgement of the reflection to create a 90 degree cut line would not be as accurate as using a combo or try square. 

Just an observation in watching the video, Chris Swartz's hands don't look like woodworkers hands. They are in too good of a shape. No calluses, roughness, like I would expect to see. They sure don't look like mine.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lol, funny observation C-man...

As for the reflection thing - while I agree with you c-man, taken in the spirit of the instruction though it's a "3rd Class" cut meaning it's for rough framing and thereby not intended to be dead accurate. 

Not something I would probably ever do but neat all the same. If I ever timber frame a house though... :thumbsup:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The reflection trick will work, provided the saw is either square, or perpindicular at the start.

You can make an angled, bevel cut, and have a reflection that looks square.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brink said:


> The reflection trick will work, provided the saw is either square, or perpindicular at the start.
> 
> You can make an angled, bevel cut, and have a reflection that looks square.


Yeah, but as Tom said that was used for a 3rd class cut...whatever that means.:laughing:












 







.


----------

